# New England Earthquake



## Gcroz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, not that big a deal for many folks. I've felt worse in Jakarta, Japan, and California, but we just had a 4.6 earthquake here in New England. Got the house a shakin' and a rattlin'!

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000d75b#summary


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 16, 2012)

i felt it in berlin, connecticut. cool


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 16, 2012)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/dyfi/events/us/b000d75b/us/index.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmmm, first in Canada, then in New England...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't even think about it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

There was one in Nebraska this spring or summer. The epicenter was by a tiny town called Octavia. The earthquake was very small first you heard a very, very loud bang and then everything rattled a little and the animals got a little spooked.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 17, 2012)

Also one yesterday in southern Italy...luckily very deep underground ....


----------



## Shiva (Oct 17, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm, first in Canada, then in New England...



The zipper effect...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2012)

i think upper new england is included in that active seismic zone that includes around montreal and quebec; just things settling... that area of canada has quite a few small quakes a year according to the charts I read a few days ago


----------

